# Horsepower



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Alty at the ranch today.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn i love that color...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

that car would look sweet with gunmetal wheels.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

altimobile said:


> Alty at the ranch today.


If your going to post this pic, why did you want someone to erase your plate number and the yellow date?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

hmmm 04 with two different colored tails.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

alty02 said:


> hmmm 04 with two different colored tails.


good eye


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

alty02 said:


> hmmm 04 with two different colored tails.


 Different color tails??


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice color...hmm I remember those mountains in the background when I was in Hawaii! haha


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Nice color...hmm I remember those mountains in the background when I was in Hawaii! haha


 You went to Waimanalo?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

altimobile said:


> You went to Waimanalo?


Man I went to so many places on that one island I dont even remember the names of em anymore..I just recognize it by pictures haha.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, I want to paint my 240 something like that one day.. that or black/copper two tone..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

thats in Waimanalo...kewl...i should post pics of my rx-7 wen i went to the pali look-out, looks pretty sweet...and man...it is hot...cant wait for winter to go do some boogie boardin at waimea's...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> thats in Waimanalo...kewl...i should post pics of my rx-7 wen i went to the pali look-out, looks pretty sweet...and man...it is hot...cant wait for winter to go do some boogie boardin at waimea's...


Hey guys, stay on topic please!


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice car, nice pic.. and nice palomino in the background!


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

two coloured tails eh, i never noticed if they wernt', an im not sure if they were ever different.please enlighten me cause im a :dumbass: and nice backgound omy


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

eah, wtf is this about diff. colored tails? It's my car and I don't know what You mean by that. My tails are just the same as any other stock 04.


----------

